# Colorado Fur & Antler auction



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Colorado Fur Auction will be held Feb. 6 and 7th @ Lincoln County Fairgrounds. Those shipping goods need to be received before Feb.1st. In person drop off Sat/Sunday the 2nd and 3rd. Those that need to delivery in person before these dates let me know and we can schedule it to happen For shipping/consignment forms go to www.coloradotrapper.com 
Once again the program will be as follows. Weds. the 6th we will sell Antler, bears, lions, carcass goods, bone, skulls ,tanned fur and all the other misc. Thurs. the 7th will be raw fur. Any one is welcome to sell or buy 
We feel space will be tight and will be calling our past consignors for their quantities, If you want to give us a try, please get with us ASAP so we can keep our numbers close.

If you are interested in selling at Colorado this season. Contact me Todd Fairchild ( Fur Auction Consignment Agent) @ 970-210-0507

We are the largest State Assoc. coyote sale in North America. Trusted in the fur auction industry since 1976. Buyer/Seller information kept confidential.


----------

